# WTB: R34 Getrag 6-speed with flywheel, shafts, shifter etc



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey,

I'm after a full R34 Getrag conversion kit for an R32.

Does anyone have anything available?

I'm located in Sydney, Aus if you're also willing to ship.


Kind Regards,

Mike.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

i have complete set for sale wttsapp me on +447740338068

ill send info and pic


----------

